# LOW Report 1/11/10



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Fished LOW this weekend out of Zipple Bay. 26 feet, most of the action was before noon. 3 guys kept 18 fish, good mix of sauger/walleye.

Buddy caught this nice 29" in the hole right next to me...even came on my Vex screen a couple times but I couldn't get her to eat. What a signal return though, I bet the red line was 3/4 inch thick!! 










Also went and checked out the "Zipple Igloo"....pretty cool. Only on LOW would you find something like this! :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Bar on the ice gotta love it!


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

THERE IS A GOD FOR ICE FISHER MEN, that is nice.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Those are some dandy fish there DRONJY!

I just don't see myself fishing much with a bar on the lake like that! Big screen and all!!!
Great Pic's!


----------

